# Erreur UDID, iPad bloqué



## L. Arnaud (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai un gros problème, un ami ma proposé de me prendre sur son compte Dev pour passer mon iPad sous iOS 5, seulement, j'ai fait une erreur en lui donnant mon UDID pour qu'il l'enregistre, on s'en est rendu compte trop tard, je n'arrive plus à aller chercher l'UDID de mon iPad qui est maintenant bloquée sous iOS 5 aux premières étapes de configurations. S'il vous plaît, aidez moi !

Merci, 

Arnaud


----------



## irishboy (8 Août 2011)

t'as essayé une restauration ?


----------



## L. Arnaud (8 Août 2011)

Je ne peux pas faire de restauration, iTunes est bloqué, il se contente de me dire que mon iPad n'est pas enregistrée aux truc des devs, et je ne peux rien faire


----------



## irishboy (8 Août 2011)

tu as quelle version d'itunes ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h54 ----------

Connais tu le mode DFU ? si oui sais tu comment y passer ?


----------



## L. Arnaud (8 Août 2011)

J'ai la beta 5 d'iTunes 10.5, je ne connais pas le mode dfu non, enfin, si de nom, mais je n'ai jamais testé


----------



## Larme (8 Août 2011)

arn.o5o2 a dit:


> J'ai la beta 5 d'iTunes 10.5, je ne connais pas le mode dfu non, enfin, si de nom, mais je n'ai jamais testé


 

Bah, effectue une recherche plus poussée dessus, et peut-être qu'il faudrait que tu essayes...


----------



## L. Arnaud (8 Août 2011)

J'ai essayé, j'ai réussi à remettre mon iPad en iOS 4.x suite à une restauration en passant par le DFU. J'ai réussi à trouver l'erreur dans l'UDID. =)


----------



## irishboy (8 Août 2011)

Dans ce cas là qu'est ce qu'on dit ?


----------



## yascherx (10 Septembre 2011)

on dit merciiiiii


----------

